# Building my first DSLR Kit am I on the right track and what else do I need?



## HerkFE (Feb 19, 2013)

So I have been taking pics with digi cams for a while but using advanced P&S with some manual tweaking. I am ready to venture into the realm of DSLR  and found a stellar deal on Adorama for a T3i kit. 

Here are the details



> *Canon EOS Digital Rebel T3i 18MP SLR Camera w/ 18-55mm Lens + 55-250mm IS Lens + Canon 200DG Deluxe Gadget Bag + Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 and Premiere Elements 10 for $609.95*



Did I spend my $600 wisely? What else do I need to round out my kit? I haven't received the Cam yet so I have the option to exchange for something else or resell the pieces for a small profit to put towards better kit. 

Things I am already looking at are a Nifty 50, Tripod, and Speedlite. 

Any feedback or suggestions is welcome and appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## texkam (Feb 19, 2013)

External hard drive for those larger files. Wireless triggers to get that speedlight off camera. Enjoy!


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 19, 2013)

Any feedback on my selection of the T3i? 

I am definitely looking into a nice remote shutter release for long exposures and I did purchase a basic wireless one for taking pics of me and the family. 
I have quite a bit of HD space both on my laptop, desktop, and my numerous externals upwards of 5TB. I also have a Box.net with 50GB that I will likely use for photo backup.


----------



## texkam (Feb 19, 2013)

Wireless flash triggers.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Just out of curiosity why would I need that if I haven't even purchased a speedlite yet? Also what does that gain me?


----------



## Benco (Feb 20, 2013)

No doubt you've got it in hand but I'd also suggest a set of decent capacity high speed cards, a spare battery's a good idea too. Maybe a crossover shoulder strap, a DSLR's heavy brute to keep round one's neck or in hand, the strap they come with is usually only long enough to drape over one shoulder (carrying a camera like that gives me the heebies).


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Benco said:


> No doubt you've got it in hand but I'd also suggest a set of decent capacity high speed cards, a spare battery's a good idea too. Maybe a crossover shoulder strap, a DSLR's heavy brute to keep round one's neck or in hand, the strap they come with is usually only long enough to drape over one shoulder (carrying a camera like that gives me the heebies).



I bought a Sandisk Ultra 32gb, and I also picked up the Loewepro Fastpack 350 AW so I can keep the camera in the bag until I am ready to shoot as it has a quick access feature. I will definitely look into a spare batter or even a grip kit down the road once I see what my usage is and whether I need it or not. 

Still not seeing any feedback on Canon vs. Sony vs. Nikon at this price point and whether the kit is fine or I should look at a return in favor of a older body and a single high quality lens along with a nifty fifty. All feedback is welcome...Thanks!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 20, 2013)

The T3i is fine, decent entry-level DSLR. Even though it's just a Canon. :lmao:
Seriously, sounds like you got a decent deal. I don't see much point going with a used older body in your case--you've already got the T3i coming, and I doubt you'd get a significantly better body WITH two lenses and PSE 10 for the same price.
So, unless you want to spend more and get a mid-level camera, I see no reason to switch to a Sony or Nikon (well, except that Nikons are better...just kidding!). The entry-level cameras will just about all suit your needs to learn with--one might be slightly better in low light, one might have a swivel screen, one might have more MPs, or slightly faster fps--but they'll all do the job and you should be quite happy with your T3i.

Just starting saving every last cent you can, because if you fall to the addiction, it will suck your wallet dry. :lmao:


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks I was looking at the D5100 as well as D90, A57, A65, and D7000 pretty heavily but when I saw the price of that T3i bundle at Adorama I could not pass it up.


----------



## Benco (Feb 20, 2013)

HerkFE said:


> Still not seeing any feedback on Canon vs. Sony vs. Nikon at this price point and whether the kit is fine or I should look at a return in favor of a older body and a single high quality lens along with a nifty fifty. All feedback is welcome...Thanks!



It's fine. You could probably have found a similar deal on an entry level Nikon but there's be nothing to choose between either of the big players at this level. The 55-250 lens is a very useful addition to your kit, IMO as you're starting out you're better of with this deal than with a better body minus the long zoom.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Also a friend hooked me up with the Karl Taylor photo series and I got a copy of Understanding Exposure 3rd edition any other books or learning material you guys would suggest?


----------



## Designer (Feb 20, 2013)

HerkFE said:


> Just out of curiosity why would I need that if I haven't even purchased a speedlite yet? Also what does that gain me?



It is something that you should include in your planning and budgeting.  No, you don't purchase it BEFORE the speedlight, just that you will want one someday.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Designer thanks I was rather lost when Tex posted that as I didn't understand how that related to my original question. What does having off camera flash gain me in regards to lighting and shooting that keeping my flash in it's shoe doesn't?


----------



## Designer (Feb 20, 2013)

HerkFE said:


> What does having off camera flash gain me in regards to lighting and shooting that keeping my flash in it's shoe doesn't?



An excellent question!  The difference is the way the photograph looks by positioning the flash in different places, and modifying the light.

So...The flash in the hotshoe will produce very hot, very flat light, not the best for portraits, IMO.

The same flash in the hotshoe but aimed at another surface, such as the ceiling or a wall is another type of light often very good for small groups of people.

That same flash on a light stand positioned a few feet away from the camera and flashing through an umbrella or softbox will have another type of light, very good for portraiture.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Why was this moved to the Canon forum when I was looking for advice from all brands and not specifically canon?


----------

